# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu'nun Türklüğü: Türk Otağları kaya resimleri

## anau

*Türk Otağları kaya resimleri*
Türk Otağları  Yurtları, Türk Ulusunun kadim yaşamları boyunca vazgeçilmezlerinden biridir. Bu nedenle Türk, kendine her yurt yaptığı yerde kaya üstlerine aynı at, dağ geyiği, dağ keçisi gibi önem verdiği ve kutsal gördüğü çizimlerinin yanında Otağlarını da çizmişlerdir. Yukarıdaki görsellerde görüldüğü üzere bu çizimler sadece kadim Türk toprakları olan Hakasya, Altay ve Moğolistan ile sınırlı kalmayıp, oradan Adadolunun en batısına Aydına kadar Türk ile beraber gelmiştir.
Hem de aynı üslup ve betimleme ile. Aydın Türk Otağı betimlemesinin üzerinde bir Güneş (Kün) bulunmakta. Bu Kün Tamgası ve betimlemesi de Türkler için oldukça kutsal bir anlam taşımakta ve Tengri (Tanrı) ile de özdeşleştirilmektedir. Hatta bu kadim inanç Türklerde Tengri inancından bile önce kabul görmüş Güneş Ana inancının da bir uzantısıdır. Malum Güneş Adam ve yine türevlerinden Kam (inanç lideri) ile uçmağa varan (ölen) Türkler, bu betimlemeleri de kaya üzerine oldukça fazla çizmişlerdir.
Güneş ile Otağ bağlantısını da hatırlarsanız başka bir konu da dile getirmiş, Kırgız Türklerinin ve onların tesiriyle de Moğolların kullandıkları Keçe çadırların tepelerinin Güneş ile özdeşleştirildiğini, tepe pencerelerinden giren güneş ile de ilgili olduğunu, hatta bu kutlu ongunun Kırgızistan bayrağında dahi kullanıldığını yazmıştık.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Aydın Türk Otağı bulgusu ve fotoğrafı : Sn. Ümit ŞIRACI
Hakasya Türk Otağı, Moğolistan Türk Otağı fotoğrafları örütbağdan.
Keçe Çadır ve Güneş ilişkisi : http://onturk.wordpress.com/2012/03/...uy-kece-cadir/

----------

